# walleye are back



## mtnman (Mar 7, 2008)

well I got to go out for a couple hours today and do some fishing and it seems that the walleye are back and hopefully back for at least a nother week. End of walleye season is next Friday. I managed to land 1 20" walleye but lost three otheres. It seem as though the fish were just holding the bait in there mouth. Heres a pic of the 1 I caught.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 7, 2008)

Your doing alot better then me with walleye. I still have yet to catch one this winter. It hasn't been good the few nights I went out for them. Nice catch, and keep em coming.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

Good job mtnman!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice Walleye!

Imagine frying some fillets of that badboy up. :lol:


----------



## mtnman (Mar 7, 2008)

I ate that bad boy for dinner tonight. YUM!!!!!!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn right lol.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 7, 2008)

I need to try some walleye. I heard it is amazing, but I have never been a fan of freshwater fish. 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I need to try some walleye. I heard it is amazing, but I have never been a fan of freshwater fish. 8)



Your missing out man. Walleye and Black Crappie are good. My favourite is Rainbow Trout and Salmon.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a trout fan myself!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

If big Lake Ontario is too rough, I usually hit my favourite lake for Walleye. Its called Lake Scugog. I usually keep 5 Around 18-20 inches for some nice fillets.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yes, I have had trout before! It was gooooood!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

I should post some recipes on the recipe forum lol.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice Eye. I like me some bluegill with the head cut off, scaled, and whole fried. It's quick and easy.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice catch, mtnman!


----------



## little anth (Mar 8, 2008)

nice one dude :wink:


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

In my opinion Walleye is the best eating freshwater fish out there. Trout is good but it doesnt even come close to walleye. Dam good eating!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

If only I can go get some Walleye for the beer batter. I am getting a snowstorm right now, my boat is in storage and I am about to go insane.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

You dont need a boat for walleye. We catch 95% of ours from shore but I have noticed when fishing from shore the bigger the bait the better!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

mtnman said:


> You dont need a boat for walleye. We catch 95% of ours from shore but I have noticed when fishing from shore the bigger the bait the better!



The problem is, the lakes are frozen lol. I just finished cleaning over a foot and a half of snow.


----------

